# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Russia threatens to strike the U.K. for supplying weaponry to Ukraine

## Neo

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/183866...rgets-britain/

If they did that it would be a severe mistake the commie bastards would never recover  from, anyhow its all bluff and bluster, we expect it from a shit  kicking country like that.

----------

donttread (05-06-2022),Northern Rivers (04-30-2022)

----------


## ruthless terrier

so now the UK will take on Russia? the only thing that prevented you guys from being wiped off the map in WW2 was Hitler's lack of Nukes. that would not be the case with Russia.

----------

Quark (04-30-2022)

----------


## Mr. Claws

I think another above ground test, broadcast world-wide needs to be done by any nuclear power, so's people can get their shit in perspective again.

----------

Esdraelon (04-30-2022)

----------


## Neo

> so now the UK will take on Russia? the only thing that prevented you guys from being wiped off the map in WW2 was Hitler's lack of Nukes. that would not be the case with Russia.


I don’t think you read the link.

What the link explained was Russia was  sabre rattling. The U.K. is a nuclear missile owning country, complete with its own independent nuclear submarine fleet with state of the art technology.

Russia plays their games, we play ours just like America does with them.

Fear not dear reader, the U.K. has teeth Russia still fears, their words mean nothing to us, be assured.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-30-2022),Swedgin (05-02-2022),tlmjl (04-30-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

It's too late for Europe. They have allowed muslims to turn their countries into shitholes. They have allowed themselves to become dependent on Russian energy and yet they still continue to buy Russian energy. These stupid fucking mooks are feeding the monster that is devouring them. They deserve their fate, there's no saving them.

----------

Hillofbeans (04-30-2022),Northern Rivers (04-30-2022),Quark (04-30-2022)

----------


## Neo

> It's too late for Europe. They have allowed muslims to turn their countries into shitholes. They have allowed themselves to become dependent on Russian energy and yet they still continue to buy Russian energy. These stupid fucking mooks are feeding the monster that is devouring them. They deserve their fate, there's no saving them.


The U.K. only buys 4% of energy from Russia so we aren’t reliant on Russia, we won’t be buying any energy from them at the end  of the year. 
Germany and other euro countries are knackered… Russia has them by the plums.

----------

Big Bird (04-30-2022),Northern Rivers (04-30-2022),QuaseMarco (04-30-2022)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> The U.K. only buys 4% of energy from Russia so we aren’t reliant on Russia, we won’t be buying any energy from them at the end  of the year. 
> Germany and other euro countries are knackered… Russia has them by the plums.


So Brexit was a good move ..... wasn't it.

----------

Hillofbeans (04-30-2022)

----------


## Old Tex

I picture someone threatening me personal. I wouldn't take that well & over a very short amount of time I'd probably respond with a big FU. Well here lately Russia is doing a hell of a lot of threatening to a hell of a lot of countries. And the bottom line is that yes they have nukes but so do a lot of countries. For them to use just 1 nuke they can expect that their country will be destroyed, just about totally & they know that. I highly doubt that they are willing to totally destroy their own country even if Putin is a mad man. So they are basically just threatening everybody & that is the wrong thing to do.

----------

Neo (04-30-2022)

----------


## Big Bird

> The U.K. only buys 4% of energy from Russia so we aren’t reliant on Russia, we won’t be buying any energy from them at the end  of the year. 
> Germany and other euro countries are knackered… Russia has them by the plums.


I didn't know that, thanks for correcting me. I think that has got to be the only "positive" I've heard so far from that mess. At least UK is thinking outside the box.

----------

Neo (04-30-2022),Quark (04-30-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

One thing the UK has learned - we will not put 100% dependence on any other country - with Biden shitting in the Oval Office we can not depend on the great USA. We have a nuclear submarine. We are not Saber rattlers - if we have to do something we will certainly do it. 
However, we are not a commie, country run by a tyrant. We have to show our diplomatic side.

----------

Neo (04-30-2022)

----------


## Hillofbeans

> One thing the UK has learned - we will not put 100% dependence on any other country - with Biden shitting in the Oval Office we can not depend on the great USA. We have a nuclear submarine. We are not Saber rattlers - if we have to do something we will certainly do it. 
> However, we are not a commie, country run by a tyrant. We have to show our diplomatic side.


Talking to a bully never helps, it takes punch in the face

----------

Big Bird (04-30-2022),Kodiak (04-30-2022)

----------


## Authentic

Here is an idea. How about UK stop giving Ukraine weapons? Doing so is an act of war against Russia.

----------

Jeb! (05-01-2022),Quark (04-30-2022),ruthless terrier (04-30-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> so now the UK will take on Russia? the only thing that prevented you guys from being wiped off the map in WW2 was Hitler's lack of Nukes. that would not be the case with Russia.


 I doubt the new muslim population will be clamoring to take up arms on behalf of Olde Britannia, either.

----------

Big Bird (04-30-2022),Esdraelon (04-30-2022),Hillofbeans (04-30-2022),Quark (04-30-2022),ruthless terrier (04-30-2022)

----------


## Quark

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/183866...rgets-britain/
> 
> If they did that it would be a severe mistake the commie bastards would never recover  from, anyhow its all bluff and bluster, we expect it from a shit  kicking country like that.


 Let me know how it all works out when the bombs start falling. You guys couldn't kick Hitler's ass I doubt you'll be able to kick Putin's ass. 

However, like you it probably won't happen we all hope.

----------


## Quark

> I didn't know that, thanks for correcting me. I think that has got to be the only "positive" I've heard so far from that mess. At least UK is thinking outside the box.


IK is relying on wind, solar, and unicorn farts and piss to provide power. Don't let them fool you a 4% reduction in fuel in the UK and will bring the UK to it's knees and a lot of people will freeze to death and starve to death.

Hell a 4% reduction in fuel is a big thing in the USA.

----------

Big Bird (04-30-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

"You guys couldn't kick Hitler's ass ......................"???
Is this meant to be a joke??

----------


## tlmjl

> "You guys couldn't kick Hitler's ass ......................"???
> Is this meant to be a joke??


Consider that comment to be arm chair quarterbacking....

----------

Swedgin (05-02-2022)

----------


## Esdraelon

The current generation does seem to have lost some perspective.  When people decide to start lighting off THOSE candles, there won't be any convenient place to stop again  :Frown:

----------


## Authentic

> "You guys couldn't kick Hitler's ass ......................"???
> Is this meant to be a joke??


Dunkirk? First El Alamein? Market Garden?

----------


## Taxcutter

The bully-boy Tsar threatens everybody for damn near everything.

----------


## Authentic

> Consider that comment to be arm chair quarterbacking....


Naw, it means that without American support the Brits would be speaking German.

They did fine in Battle of Britain, but that was a failed German endeavor from the start due to Goering's ineptitude and the Nazi lack of a decent long range bomber.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> Naw, it means that without American support the Brits would be speaking German.
> 
> They did fine in Battle of Britain, but that was a failed German endeavor from the start due to Goering's ineptitude and the Nazi lack of a decent long range bomber.


I'm not convinced it was one sided. Britain's remarkable effort gave the US time to ramp up our industry.  Same with Russia.  While Germany was dealing with them, we were ramping up.

----------

Neo (04-30-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> I'm not convinced it was one sided. Britain's remarkable effort gave the US time to ramp up our industry.  Same with Russia.  While Germany was dealing with them, we were ramping up.


Alright, but the question was whether Britain could kick Hitler's butt without help.

And we were helping them with Lend-Lease, just like we are currently helping Ukraine.

Lend-Lease was an act of war and Germany was perfectly justified attacking our merchant marine with their subs, just as Russia would be justified attacking British weapons facilities as Lavrov has hinted about.

War is war. If NATO can't handle that, its members should stay neutral.

----------

Neo (04-30-2022)

----------


## Authentic

And speaking of NATO, if Russia does attack a British weapons facility, that should trigger Article 5.

Biden and his globalist cronies may very well have their Third World War.

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

> And speaking of NATO, if Russia does attack a British weapons facility, that should trigger Article 5.
> 
> Biden and his globalist cronies may very well have their Third World War.


Yep. We all probably thought we would never see it.  But it's now likely.

Soros will get his pile of smoldering rubble on which to build his new West. 

I don't say that I don't care but the power of propaganda is too strong for any of us to stop it from happening.  ORANGE MAN BAD. He created an insurrection they say. Putin bad. He is out to rebuild his empire they say. 

The narratives are from the same MSM ...all from the same mouths . The narratives have now infiltrated even this site.

----------

Authentic (04-30-2022)

----------


## Quark

> "You guys couldn't kick Hitler's ass ......................"???
> Is this meant to be a joke??


Nope. You fought Hitler to a stand still. Without our lend lease and eventual entry into the war you would have gone no where's and that's a fact Jack.

----------


## ruthless terrier

> What the link explained was Russia was  sabre rattling. The U.K. is a nuclear missile owning country, complete with its own independent nuclear submarine fleet with state of the art technology.


you are the one who said Russia would be making a severe mistake .. I just reacted to what you said. in my mind it would be a fool's errand for the UK to threaten to deliver nukes to Russian soil.

----------


## Neo

> I doubt the new muslim population will be clamoring to take up arms on behalf of Olde Britannia, either.


Apparently there is just over 500 Muslims in the U.K. military.

----------


## Neo

> you are the one who said Russia would be making a severe mistake .. I just reacted to what you said. in my mind it would be a fool's errand for the UK to threaten to deliver nukes to Russian soil.


You misunderstood.
Why would a country threaten a nuclear ballistic missile owning country?  

Many a bully says to someone “I’m gonna knock your teeth out!”  When he gets a reply “ why don’t you try it?”  The bully walks away.
Same with Russia, it’s a thug thinking, Mafia run country. At the head of it is a tyrant who rules by fear, he thinks other countries fear him too, in that regards he’s mistaken. 
He is just a bully rattling his sabre.  Britain stands up to bullies as you well know.

----------

Swedgin (05-02-2022)

----------


## Neo

> Nope. You fought Hitler to a stand still. Without our lend lease and eventual entry into the war you would have gone no where's and that's a fact Jack.


Quark….Churchill courted America to join the allies before pearl harbour, America behaved like a virgin on her wedding night.
YES you gave us the means to finish the job, but we were at war years before pearl harbour. 

Yes you joined the allies in WW2. But remember we are your allies and have backed and joined you when you have called since then…..don’t forget that!

----------

Swedgin (05-02-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Apparently there is just over 500 Muslims in the U.K. military.


So what you're saying is...one well-placed round of 155mm HE would take out the entire lot of 'em.

----------


## Authentic

> Nope. You fought Hitler to a stand still. Without our lend lease and eventual entry into the war you would have gone no where's and that's a fact Jack.


Yes. In the three above examples I gave above, all were inconclusively resolved. 

It isn't that Britain was beat, but that they could not beat Germany decisively.

Dunkirk was a brilliant strategic withdrawal which allowed the BEF to live to fight another day. First El Alamein was a barroom brawl which ended in stalemate. Market Garden fell victim to the principle that in war the best laid plans tend to go haywire - it might have suceeded, but it fell a bridge too far.

The one thing that I was not doing was impugning  the fighting spirit and capability of the British military during WW2.

----------

Neo (04-30-2022)

----------


## Taxcutter

The Royal Navy is a shadow of what it was.   

Still, they could single-handedly sink the entire Russian Navy in a matter of days, and BTW the RN does have Boomers.

----------


## Neo

> The Royal Navy is a shadow of what it was.   
> 
> Still, they could single-handedly sink the entire Russian Navy in a matter of days, and BTW the RN does have Boomers.


Our new type destroyers have radar so powerful that it could fry Russian electronics, Russian fighter planes couldn’t get near one if it’s  radar  was on full power.

----------

Authentic (04-30-2022)

----------


## Moonie

.
As the Major from Fawlty Towers says: never trust a Hun or an post-Romanov Russian.
.

----------


## Neo

> .
> As the Major from Fawlty Towers says: never trust a Hun or an post-Romanov Russian.
> .


Boris knows all about how evil Putin is. Twice we’ve had nerve agents used by Russian spies killing people. I’m surprised we have done trading with them.

----------


## Authentic

> Boris knows all about how evil Putin is. Twice we’ve had nerve agents used by Russian spies killing people. I’m surprised we have done trading with them.


Georgi Markov?

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Nope. You fought Hitler to a stand still. Without our lend lease and eventual entry into the war you would have gone no where's and that's a fact Jack.



Hitler didnt want to invade the Uk because he knew it would be a war of attrition and the cost in lives would have been horrendous without Air Superiority. Furthermore, he didnt want to to get entangled in such a quagmire because he had plans to open up a second front against the Russians, which he did in 41. Hypothetically i would guess he would have come to  a negotiated truce with Britain, then defeated Russia (he imagined) and then he could have turned his attention back to us.

The point about this, which Roosevelt realised, was that once Hitler suppressed the Russians and the British, his two biggest  threats, he would turn his attention to the USA  and his friends the Japanese. At some point, it would have been inevitable that the USA  would have to deal with Hitler. So it was entirely in the USA's interests to step in and protect the ideal staging post to invade europe, ie Britain.  There was no philanthropy in lend lease, it was pragmatic forward-thinking. The USA could fight Hitler either in Europe, or wait for the war to come to the USA and fight on American soil.

The proof is the fact in 1944 Germany was working on the V4,  the worlds first ICBM, with which he planned  deliveries of High Explosive to New York and the American east coast.  The USA would have been helpless against such a barrage, and with no Operation Paperclip scientists to help it would have been years before they developed rocketry

----------

Swedgin (05-02-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> Hitler didnt want to invade the Uk because he knew it would be a war of attrition and the cost in lives would have been horrendous without Air Superiority. Furthermore, he didnt want to to get entangled in such a quagmire because he had plans to open up a second front against the Russians, which he did in 41. Hypothetically i would guess he would have come to  a negotiated truce with Britain, then defeated Russia (he imagined) and then he could have turned his attention back to us.
> 
> The point about this, which Roosevelt realised, was that once Hitler suppressed the Russians and the British, his two biggest  threats, he would turn his attention to the USA  and his friends the Japanese. At some point, it would have been inevitable that the USA  would have to deal with Hitler. So it was entirely in the USA's interests to step in and protect the ideal staging post to invade europe, ie Britain.  There was no philanthropy in lend lease, it was pragmatic forward-thinking. The USA could fight Hitler either in Europe, or wait for the war to come to the USA and fight on American soil.
> 
> The proof is the fact in 1944 Germany was working on the V4,  the worlds first ICBM, with which he planned  deliveries of High Explosive to New York and the American east coast.  The USA would have been helpless against such a barrage, and with no Operation Paperclip scientists to help it would have been years before they developed rocketry and nukes.


All the U.S. had to do concerning the European Theatre was stay neutral.

The Pacific was a legitimate conflict. The damn Japs nearly took out our naval fleet.

Hitler had no interest in the U.S. beyond reading western novels, and perhaps watching some early Hollywood cinemas.

Hitler told the world what he would do in _Mein Kampf_. 

He mentions Russia often within that tome. The USA, not so much.

----------


## Neo

Joseph Speer knew that Hitlers V2 rockets wouldn’t win the war.  500lbs of high explosives in every rocket wouldn’t win the war against the U.K.  Speer wanted to convince Hitler use resources in Bomber and fighter aircraft production.
Germany did not have a nuclear threat to put in the rockets else he’d  have used them

----------


## Big Wheeler

> Georgi Markov?


The Russians have been quite creative in despatching people they don't like in the UK.Georgi Markov was poisoned in 1978 being injected with ricin from the bottom of an umbrella.He was Bulgarian.
In 2006,Alexander Litvinenko died after ingesting radioactive polonium.
More recently in 2021in the city of Salisbury 2 Russian citizens,Sergei Skripal and his daughter Yulia,were poisoned by novichok by 2 assassins who are now known and probably living in luxury in moscow.The Skripals are keeping a low profile having survived.Some citizens of Salisbury also came into contact with novichok but after a difficult time,survived.Sergei Skripal was an army officer and double agent,yulia his daughter.

----------

Authentic (05-01-2022)

----------


## Moonie

.
And our connection to the Ukraine is more from an order appreciation for Dr Zhivago or from watching Stalingrad in the modern era?
.

----------


## Authentic

Another example of Brits not decisively defeating the Krauts is the Battle of the Kasserine Pass.

But the Americans present screwed the pooch. The only thing that saved the Allies there was Rommel withdrawing, against his superior's judgment

----------


## UKSmartypants

> All the U.S. had to do concerning the European Theatre was stay neutral.
> 
> The Pacific was a legitimate conflict. The damn Japs nearly took out our naval fleet.
> 
> Hitler had no interest in the U.S. beyond reading western novels, and perhaps watching some early Hollywood cinemas.
> 
> Hitler told the world what he would do in _Mein Kampf_. 
> 
> He mentions Russia often within that tome. The USA, not so much.



1. Being neutral wouldnt have save dyou
2. Hitler had ambitions to rule the world, and he was developing the V4  specifically to attack the USA. A missile with a 5000 mile range isnt much use in europe.
3. Hitler declared war on the USA on 11th December 1942.Between 1933 and 1941, the Nazi aim in South America was to achieve economic hegemony by expanding trade at the expense of the Western Powers. Hitler also believed that German-dominated Europe would displace the United States as the principal trading partner of the continent.  

In fact theres a long essay here by Gerhard L. Weinberg  (Emeritus professor of history at the University of North Carolina) on Hitlers pre war plan to attack the USA
https://historynewsnetwork.org/article/32084

4. Russia gets mentioned because it was his mortal enemy, Marxism. USA doesnt get a mention because it wasnt marxist, no other reason.
5. You have a sadly misinformed view of European politics pre WW2, like most Americans, but your view is massively tilted due to your racist hate of the UK.

----------


## Swedgin

Boomer Subs are the great counter.

Hypersonic Missiles, "Satan" Missiles, whatever.

Boomer subs are the great equalizer to ensure the MAD scenario.....

----------


## Authentic

> 1. Being neutral wouldnt have save dyou
> 2. Hitler had ambitions to rule the world, and he was developing the V4  specifically to attack the USA. A missile with a 5000 mile range isnt much use in europe.
> 3. Hitler declared war on the USA on 11th December 1942.Between 1933 and 1941, the Nazi aim in South America was to achieve economic hegemony by expanding trade at the expense of the Western Powers. Hitler also believed that German-dominated Europe would displace the United States as the principal trading partner of the continent.  
> 
> In fact theres a long essay here by Gerhard L. Weinberg  (Emeritus professor of history at the University of North Carolina) on Hitlers pre war plan to attack the USA
> https://historynewsnetwork.org/article/32084
> 
> 4. Russia gets mentioned because it was his mortal enemy, Marxism. USA doesnt get a mention because it wasnt marxist, no other reason.
> 5. You have a sadly misinformed view of European politics pre WW2, like most Americans, but your view is massively tilted due to your racist hate of the UK.


I'll read that article, but for the moment I maintain that you are misinformed about pre-WW2 European politics, like most Brits.

----------


## Authentic

And you must believe that I have a "racist" hate of England because I am part Irish, right?

----------


## Swedgin

Egads.

Lots of Americans seem to know everything about Britain and their history and character!

But, let's put this in the British perspective:

--The United States of America, hung our British and French allies out to dry not once, but twice, in the 20th Century.

(And yet...Great Britain almost ALWAYS has America's back...)

--In WW II the British stood against the Germans ALL ALONE for several months, prior to Germany attaching Russia.

--Dunkirk was a miracle brought about by the courage and character of private, British citizens.

--The UK has some of the best soldiers in the world, and, one of the best navies.

--The UK also has Nukes, and Boomer subs, so, any nuclear attack on them would result in MAD.

----------

UKSmartypants (05-03-2022)

----------


## Swedgin

Kasserine Pass was an AMERICAN defeat, not British.

American forces were largely "unbloodied," and many abandoned their equipment in retreat.

General George S. Patton took command shortly afterward.

And Rommel's major problems were:  A.  Supplies.  (The Axis had issues getting supplies and men across the Mediterranean.  and B.  Air Superiority.  The British had pretty strong air superiority in North Africa and the Mediterranean.  That made it even more difficult for Rommel to supply his army.

You are correct, that Hitler brought him home too soon, and, basically abandoned the Afrika Corps.

----------

Authentic (05-02-2022),UKSmartypants (05-03-2022)

----------


## Authentic

> Kasserine Pass was an AMERICAN defeat, not British.
> 
> American forces were largely "unbloodied," and many abandoned their equipment in retreat.
> 
> General George S. Patton took command shortly afterward.
> 
> And Rommel's major problems were:  A.  Supplies.  (The Axis had issues getting supplies and men across the Mediterranean.  and B.  Air Superiority.  The British had pretty strong air superiority in North Africa and the Mediterranean.  That made it even more difficult for Rommel to supply his army.
> 
> You are correct, that Hitler brought him home too soon, and, basically abandoned the Afrika Corps.


Losing Tripoli definitely hurt Rommel, but he had the foresight to change his supply source to Tunis.

----------

Swedgin (05-02-2022)

----------


## Authentic

And I would argue that Britain was not standing all alone in the early days of the War.

They benefited from Lend-Lease, just as Ukraine benefits from Biden's aid today.

----------

Swedgin (05-02-2022)

----------


## fmw

Threats from a country is the rattling of sabers.  If a country was intent on attacking another, there would be no threats and no warnings.  Russia simply needs to accept the fact that it isn't going to accomplish what Putin wants and take their ball home.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> And I would argue that Britain was not standing all alone in the early days of the War.
> 
> They benefited from Lend-Lease, just as Ukraine benefits from Biden's aid today.



Lend Lease did not start until 1941, by then we had won the Battle of Britian (alone) and  made Hitlers plan to invade us unviable.

----------

Swedgin (05-03-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> And you must believe that I have a "racist" hate of England because I am part Irish, right?



You never cease to seize every opportunity to cast aspersions on the Uk, belittle its achievement , deny its victories, or admit any good of us. Your virulent hate the english sticks out a mile. Its like talking to a woke lefty from the Labour party

----------


## Swedgin

> Lend Lease did not start until 1941, by then we had won the Battle of Britian (alone) and  made Hitlers plan to invade us unviable.


I have researched a lot about "Sea Lion."

My conclusion, is that Germany was at least a decade away from being able to pull it off.

They may have had the air power, but, getting across the channel would have been absolute hell for them.  Only to meet the entire population of Great Britain on the shores.

Just not enough men and equipment, and certainly not enough ships and boats.....

----------


## Moonie

> You never cease to seize every opportunity to cast aspersions on the Uk, belittle its achievement , deny its victories, or admit any good of us. Your virulent hate the english sticks out a mile. Its like talking to a woke lefty from the Labour party


Unlike the protestants of Ulster.
.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I have researched a lot about "Sea Lion."
> 
> My conclusion, is that Germany was at least a decade away from being able to pull it off.
> 
> They may have had the air power, but, getting across the channel would have been absolute hell for them.  Only to meet the entire population of Great Britain on the shores.
> 
> Just not enough men and equipment, and certainly not enough ships and boats.....



Sealion was entirely 100% dependent  on obtaining complete Air Superiority, ie destroying the RAF. Thats what the Battle of Britain was all about. When it became clear Goering has failed to do this that was the end of Sealion.

With air superiority, there would still have been the formidable obstacle of the Royal Navy, so there would have had to have been a second battle - a naval battle to take the RN out the game.  The last time they tried that was 1916, at the Battle of Jutland, which ended in  a score draw.

So assuming then won those two, they would have been in the same position as we were in 1944, because ofc at that point they wernt fighting the russians and so had a larger military.

But make no mistake, and invasion of England would indeed  have been a bloodbath, we would have fought literally to the last man, town by town, street by street and house by house

----------


## Authentic

> Unlike the protestants of Ulster.
> .


Oh, the Catholic birthrate will take care of Ulster within 50 years.

----------


## Authentic

Don't have Ian Paisley to kick around anymore.

Or Martin McGuinness.

----------


## Authentic

> You never cease to seize every opportunity to cast aspersions on the Uk, belittle its achievement , deny its victories, or admit any good of us. Your virulent hate the english sticks out a mile. Its like talking to a woke lefty from the Labour party


You are just mad that Rhodesians saved British arses during the Boer War of 1900.

----------


## Authentic

> Lend Lease did not start until 1941, by then we had won the Battle of Britian (alone) and  made Hitlers plan to invade us unviable.


Hitler never wanted to invade you blokes. He wanted Britain to be neutral.

You should have never upped Churchill. You could have had peace in your time.

----------


## Moonie

> Don't have Ian Paisley to kick around anymore.
> 
> Or Martin McGuinness.


And Boston will be multibred by Biden's 'Mexican' voyageurs praising Allah rather than Catholic hegemony (and thus not funding the IRA).

Maybe they'll support the MIRA (Muslim Irish Republican Army) and suicide themselves across the Liffey.
.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Threats from a country is the rattling of sabers.  If a country was intent on attacking another, there would be no threats and no warnings.  Russia simply needs to accept the fact that it isn't going to accomplish what Putin wants and take their ball home.


.

----------


## donttread

> https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/183866...rgets-britain/
> 
> If they did that it would be a severe mistake the commie bastards would never recover  from, anyhow its all bluff and bluster, we expect it from a shit  kicking country like that.


Well arming one country against another, stirring that giant shit stick we call projecting influence comes with risk. Risk like OBL for example

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Hitler never wanted to invade you blokes. He wanted Britain to be neutral.
> 
> You should have never upped Churchill. You could have had peace in your time.



No he didnt , he wanted to avoid invading us by us capitulating. He offered us the same deal as Vichy France, occupation.



You really need to throw  the history book you use away, its full of bollox.

----------


## UKSmartypants

> Threats from a country is the rattling of sabers.  If a country was intent on attacking another, there would be no threats and no warnings.  Russia simply needs to accept the fact that it isn't going to accomplish what Putin wants and take their ball home.



The smart men in charge in Moscow have already pretty much arrived at this conclusion, the question is what they are going to do about it.

----------


## Authentic

> No he didnt , he wanted to avoid invading us by us capitulating. He offered us the same deal as Vichy France, occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> You really need to throw  the history book you use away, its full of bollox.


Hitler didn't need to occupy England. 

Occupation means that troops are in London, Southampton, and Liverpool instead of on the Eastern Front.

Hitler needed France and Norway for a presence on the Atlantic.

He needed England to butt out.

----------


## Authentic

As for my history books, I argue with the books I read. 

That is how ones learns, by challenging received knowledge.

I fully admit that many of the general histories of WW2 are bollox.

The winners wrote them, and they need to be revamped.

----------

